# Trouble playing sound file



## NewGuy (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello, I'm a bit of a newbie when it comes to FreeBSD, so please bear with me.

I have downloaded the mpg123 media player and I'm trying to play an mp3 file. When I do, I get the following output:


```
[oss.c:182] error: Can't open default sound device!
[audio.c:625] error: failed to open audio device
[audio.c:180] error: Unable to find a working output module in this list: oss
[audio.c:527] error: Failed to open audio output module
[mpg123.c:779] error: Failed to initialize output, goodbye.
```

This is a fresh install and I've confirmed the file plays on another machine. I'm not running X, just a command line interface. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you have any sound devices loaded in `$ kldstat`? See also: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/multimedia.html


----------



## NewGuy (Nov 24, 2009)

*Sound devices*

That command gives me four entries:

kernel
ipl.ko
snd_emu10k1.ko
sound.ko

So I think the answer is yes. I read the document you linked to, but my eyes start to cross around the point of compiling kernel modules. As I said, I'm really fresh off the turnip wagon where FreeBSD is concerned.

I ventured to install OSS using "pkg_add -r -v oss" and that chugged away for a while, but the process locked up while installing python.


----------



## darehanl (Dec 8, 2009)

Don't know if you're still around, but I get the same error message from mpg123. mplayer, ogg123 and others work fine. 8.0-RELEASE-p1 with updated ports, mpg123 1.9.1.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 8, 2009)

What's the output of [cmd=]cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd]?  That will tell you if the correct sound driver is loaded.

You can load all the sound drivers via [cmd=]kldload snd_driver[/cmd], then run the cat command above to see which driver it uses.


----------



## darehanl (Dec 11, 2009)

phoenix said:
			
		

> What's the output of [cmd=]cat /dev/sndstat[/cmd]?  That will tell you if the correct sound driver is loaded.
> 
> You can load all the sound drivers via [cmd=]kldload snd_driver[/cmd], then run the cat command above to see which driver it uses.



@phoenix, was the question directed to me? I have sound; it's just mpg123 that's acting up:


```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Analog Devices AD1986A PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Analog Devices AD1986A PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```


```
$ mpg123 Tender\ Wind.mp3
[module.c:138] error: Failed to open module oss: file not found
[audio.c:180] error: Unable to find a working output module in this list: oss
[audio.c:527] error: Failed to open audio output module
[mpg123.c:779] error: Failed to initialize output, goodbye.
```


----------



## NewGuy (Dec 11, 2009)

*mpg123*

I had the same issue, and it seems to just be mpg123 that isn't working. I get the same error stating it failed to open the oss module. When I tried installing oss, the package manager stalls when installing Python.


----------



## crsd (Dec 11, 2009)

Try using audio/mpg321, should be drop-in replacement and it handles broken mp3s better.


----------

